# Wie brenne ich ein Video(MPEG) auf DVD



## User Maik (28. März 2004)

Hallo

Wie brenne ich ein Video(Format/MPEG) auf DVD?

Ich habe ein Video im Format MPEG.
Was wuß ich tun um dieses Video auf der DVD zu brennen.
Habe dieses unter Nero wie folgt probiert:
DVD=>DVD Video und das Video eingefügt.
Fehlermeldung von Nero: Kompatibitätstest der DVD Videodatei fehlgeschlagen.
Das resultierende DVD Video können nicht abspielbar sein. 

Was mache ich falsch?

Servus Maik


----------



## fraeulein_steffi (29. März 2004)

*Video (MPEG) auf DVD*

Tach Maik!

So einfach ist das leider nicht.
Du hast in Nero bei der DVD-Video den Video_TS Ordner.
Um eine DVD-Video zu erstellen, brauchst Du .vob Dateien.
Diese bekommst Du, wenn Du das mpeg zum Beispiel in einem Authoring-Programm (Ulead DVD Powertools, Encore DVD oder DVDlab, um mal ein paar zu nennen) importierst und das ganze dann als DVD exportierst. Dadurch erhälst Du einen Video_TS Ordner, packst dessen Inhalt und verschiebst diesen in den Video_TS Ordner von Nero.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen,
ansonsten schau mal auf http://www.dvd-svcd-forum.de oder http://www.dvdboard.de nach, da findest Du auf jeden Fall was Du brauchst.

Gruss,
die Steffi


----------



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Danke, werde ich machen.


----------

